# Acer XF270HUC - Jemand Erfahrung ?



## Kirby01978 (4. März 2019)

Hi 

Es geht um den Acer XF270"HUC" .  ACER XF270HUC 69 cm (27 Zoll) | die dodenhof Online ShoppingWelt
Im Netz ist leider nicht viel zu finden .. keine Testberichte oder sonstiges. 
Hat den zufällig jemand oder allgemeine Erfahrungen mit Acer Monitoren ?


----------



## Odelelie (4. März 2019)

doch : Acer XF270HUA im Test 2019 ▷ Testberichte.de-∅-Note


----------



## Kirby01978 (4. März 2019)

Odelelie schrieb:


> doch : Acer XF270HUA im Test 2019 ▷ Testberichte.de-∅-Note



Das ist aber der "huA" und nicht der "huC" '
Ich konnte bisher leider nicht ausfindig machen wo sie sich unterscheiden.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. März 2019)

Produktvergleich Acer XF0 XF270HUAbmiidprzx, Acer XF0 XF270HUCbmiiprzx Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Kirby01978 (4. März 2019)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Produktvergleich Acer XF0 XF270HUAbmiidprzx, Acer XF0 XF270HUCbmiiprzx Geizhals Deutschland



Hm der hat 6bit mit FRC 
Das ist glaube ich nicht so gut oder ?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (4. März 2019)

Ganz genau. Da ist der HUA mit seinen 8 Bit und IPS deutlich besser.


----------



## propa (5. März 2019)

Ich kann die für dieses Geld aber den Acer VG270UP mehr empfehlen da dieser mittlerweile das bessere Inoluxx Panel verbaut hat.


----------



## JoM79 (5. März 2019)

Naja, anders.
Als besser würde ich es nicht unbedingt bezeichnen


----------



## propa (5. März 2019)

Wir reden hier von 130 $ Dollar Panels und ca. 400 Euro Monitore und der VG270UP hat mich mehr überzeugt 
sei es BLB oder Ghosting dass dieser Monitor nicht mit 1000 + Euro Monitore mithalten kann ich mir auch klar #
aber allem in allen War er der überzeugendere von den beiden.


----------



## JoM79 (5. März 2019)

Das meine ich nicht.
Ich meine den direkten Vergleich mit AHVA im Acer XF270HUA.
Die Farben sind kräftiger, dafür ist er ne Ecke langsamer.


----------



## Kirby01978 (5. März 2019)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Da ist der HUA mit seinen 8 Bit und IPS deutlich besser.



Ich habe IPS bisher nur bei Freunden mal gesehen und die hatten es echt schwer bei der Lotterie mit den Panels und das schwarz fand ich leider nicht soooo toll 
VA ebenso .. da ich ziemlich empfindlich bin was ghosting / motion blur angeht hab ich mich dann doch entschieden bei TN zu bleiben.


----------



## Kirby01978 (9. März 2019)

Hab mir den Acer XF2270HUC nun richtig vor Ort anschauen können und er fällt auf jeden Fall raus aus der Wahl. 
Er hat keine Einstellung für die Schärfe, nur eine "super sharp" Einstellung, welche aber dann auch wieder das Bild verfälscht. 
Zudem ist das coating leider nicht gut und sehr auffällig.

Vielleicht ziehe ich doch nochmal VA in Betracht. Muss sich nur rausstellen wie sehr Dinge wie ghosting/smearing ein Thema sind. 

IPS sind mir leider zu teuer mit den gewünschten Spezifikationen.


----------



## frogminute (2. April 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das meine ich nicht.
> Ich meine den direkten Vergleich mit AHVA im Acer XF270HUA.
> Die Farben sind kräftiger, dafür ist er ne Ecke langsamer.



+1 für Acer XF270HUA

Innolux Panel ist eine Zumutung - lieber beim AUO bleiben.


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2019)

Zumutung in welchem Sinne?


----------

